# surgery a success



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Well I had my back surgery and am doing good so far.

I would personally like to thank the ogf members who have sent me some cash to help me out in a time of need, 8 weeks and no income hurts.

It has been much needed and apreciated.


----------



## ronnie_everett10 (May 20, 2008)

glad to hear your doing better wont be too much longer till you can get out and get after those monster flatties!!


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

Glad to hear you're doing well Jack! Let us know when you're back on your feet and back on the river banks! Take care buddy.


----------



## One Legged Josh (Jan 27, 2008)

Flat,
Ive been following your posts on the BOC and am glad to hear you are doing better now. The main thing is positive thinking. Praying for ya brother...olj


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Jack, glad to hear your doing well, Me and Mellon were discussing your situation as we drove through Chillicothe at 5:00 this morning. Thanks for the update and wishing you a speedy recovery so we can ge back to catching some flatties, looks like you timed the surgery at the right time as the flats are still spwning but looks like are just finishing up. How long before your mobile enough to hit the banks??

Salmonid


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

mark I should be fishing in 4 weeks, and while I am at it a special thanks to all my friends from the dayton area that helped out a brother in need.
You guys are the best, and I now know who my true friends are.


----------



## hunted (Dec 10, 2006)

glad to see your back is much better.


----------



## CatCarnage (Jul 17, 2007)

All the best wishes Jack, good luck on your recovery. The cats have no idea how lucky they are to have you sidelined. Get better soon!!!!


----------



## Jackfish (Apr 15, 2004)

good luck on the recovery, If you stop holding up those giant flatheads it won't be such a strain in that back of yours


----------

